# Suggestion to prevent unnecessary bans



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

I posted a thread in the Ladies' Lounge a week and a half ago about what it says in the Bible and submissive women. It was taken from a blog written BY A WOMAN and for women. I genuinely was curious about women's opinions on it.

My thread was deleted and I was banned for 10 days with the reasons of being sexist and inciteful. Well, I'd have to say, just because some may not agree with the idea of women being beta or submissive, does not make it sexist, and I definitely wasn't trying to be inciteful.

Needless to say, I think it was an unnecessary ban. I learned from my previous ban that if my thread is deleted, to not post it again. However, this time it was deleted and I was banned immediately for a long 10 days without giving me a chance to show I wouldn't have posted it again. I am beginning to think there is a personal vendetta against me just because my opinions aren't liked. 

My suggestion is that the administrator train the moderators with the proper use of a ban. Also, to foster good will with the TAM community, to institute a policy of a warning pm before a ban takes place, to give the member a chance to correct whatever wrong the moderator believes that said member did. 

Of a course, if it's a troll with very little posts or someone that just registers to advertise, then a ban without warning is warranted. However, if it's a regular member that has posted a lot such as myself, I believe I deserve a fair shake and a warning before I get banned another 10 days. Believe it or not, I really appreciate this forum and the advice it gives. It is disheartening, though, when I get banned unnecessarily.


----------

